# catching crayfish



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

does anyone live in the north east and catch crayfish? I am from connecticut and used to catch them all the time but haven't in more than 20 years. i am about to try to catch them soon. i was wondering if anyone knows when they are out. i have read that around here they inhabit waters that will not freez to the bottom. the place i used to catch them all the time has since been developed and there is no sign of any life forms there.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I find them in streams and creeks in Ohio anywhere from now til probably October-ish. I think they like warmish flowing water.


----------



## tjhintze (Mar 25, 2011)

Like above I find them in creeks, streams, and rivers. Lots of times when the river is low I will go out and catch them by hand just for fun and let them go. Kids love it.  Here is a link that you might find useful. 

How To Catch Crayfish | Crayfish Facts


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks tj. i found that site yesterday actually and you can get good info from it. i wound up making two traps and submerged them in a pond with flow in and out of it and it's loaded with large mouth bass and bullheads (catfish) so there should be crayfish. i will check tonight.


----------



## tjhintze (Mar 25, 2011)

That should work. Happy trapping.  Post a pic of the 10 gal tank when you have it set up. I'd love to see it.


----------



## BillyBob (Apr 13, 2011)

Before you use a trap to catch crayfish, make sure you don't need a permit. I found out that in MA, you can catch them by hand, but a friendly DCR officer took my trap and told me i need a bait seller's permit! Not sure how CT is tho. Just tryin to save you the red face I ended up with during my scolding lol.


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah in connecticut crayfish are considered a bait fish and you do need a permit to catch them. you have to be pretty stealthy or just go to remote areas if you don't have a permit where i am. the only place around where i am that anything is really reinforced in rainbow reservoir in windsor.


----------

